# Black lion research Acnedren



## D-Lats (Jan 24, 2012)

Hey I just received my bottle of acnedren. Ill try and keep a semi detailed log of my experience. I have to say thanks to Brundel for shipping it to me.
The packageing was excellent and the product itself looks very proffesional.


----------



## twotuff (Jan 25, 2012)

subbed


----------



## Ahrnold (Jan 25, 2012)

Vitamin B5 right?


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 25, 2012)

Im not sure its a proprietary blend. Talk to brundel for the details.


----------



## independent (Jan 25, 2012)

Arent you on accutane now?


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 25, 2012)

No i dropped the tane 3 weeks ago to try this. I spoke with TGB and brundel and this stuff sounds great and its non toxic! I already know accurane works so if this doesnt i alwsys have a backup.


----------



## brundel (Jan 25, 2012)

b5 and lcarnitine


----------



## brundel (Jan 25, 2012)

For the record nobody is being paid for saying these products are good or bad or for saying anything one way or the other.

100% of all the consumers thus far who have used this product have seen 90% + clearing of their acne. Including myself.


----------



## brundel (Jan 25, 2012)

For the record nobody is being paid for saying these products are good or bad or for saying anything one way or the other.

100% of all the consumers thus far who have used this product have seen 90% + clearing of their acne. Including myself.


----------



## TGB1987 (Jan 26, 2012)

I have been using the acnedren myself and have had a significant improvement in my acne.  Zero side effects for me thus far.  Very safe product and well worth the money.  Can't wait to hear what you think D-Lat


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks guys i should have clarified the fact i purchased this product, I have dealt with acne for 20 years and am sick o it. I am doing this as a service to all the guys that eat train and live bb but cant wear a white shirt to the gym or a tank top in the summer!


----------



## bb1129 (Jan 26, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Hey I just received my bottle of acnedren. Ill try and keep a semi detailed log of my experience. I have to say thanks to Brundel for shipping it to me.
> The packageing was excellent and the product itself looks very proffesional.[/QUOT
> 
> Looking forward to hearing how this stuff works for you. following..
> ...


----------



## brundel (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks guys. I want to make sure the members here at Ironmag have access to everything they need.
Sure it's good for me as well but the ultimate goal is to help guys like us. We are lucky to have such a strong community here.


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 27, 2012)

Well its been a few days now, im taking two caps everyday before bed. I am honesyly already seeing results. The small irritating bumps have all but disappeared. I still have a few larger zits on my rear delts but my upper arms and chest are clearing nicely. Something nice also is it doesnt feel like accutane which dries everything from the outside in. It feels like the acne is being atttacked from the inside. I dont know if its supposed to but thats my observations so far.


----------



## brundel (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm happy for you brother. Accurate is terrible as you already know. acnedren is non toxic and won't dry you out or destroy your skin. In fact you'll notice your complexion improves considerablyafter a couple Weeks. I already know it works well because I use it. I'm just stoked when someone who was suffering before now has a viable solution.


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 27, 2012)

You need to get on TV with this stuff. You could be the next proactive. or at least proactive for juice heads


----------



## brundel (Jan 27, 2012)

We already filed for patent. Maybe once black lion gets big enough I'll do late night infomercials. For now it's just for us gear junkies.


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 27, 2012)

late night infomercials with a more suitable name for the public lol


----------



## ItsMrGreen (Jan 28, 2012)

ordered some of this stuff earlier. curious to see how it works


----------



## GEZA (Feb 11, 2012)

lol


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 11, 2012)

Its worked very well so far. Ive had no large zits since starting. Ill be keeping this in my arsenal all the time


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 11, 2012)

Can't wait until I get mine in. I don't really have a problem with acne but having less acne is always good.


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 11, 2012)

Its pretty sweet also because you dont feel dried out. Ive played around with what time of day to take it and found i got better results when i took it before bed.


----------



## ItsMrGreen (Feb 11, 2012)

you should put on the bottle do not take with biotin.. learned it the hard way. started clearing up then about a week in I started taking a b-complex with biotin in it and broke out bad but started clearing again when I stopped taking the biotin


----------



## brundel (Feb 11, 2012)

For some reason b12 gets me too.


----------



## unclem (Feb 11, 2012)

where is black lion? ill get some , iam sick of everyday accutane? or eod.....


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Feb 11, 2012)

unclem said:


> where is black lion? ill get some , iam sick of everyday accutane? or eod.....



Go to tgbsupplements.com to order Bro.


----------



## GXR64 (Feb 11, 2012)

Nice Product


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Feb 11, 2012)

Orbitnutrition.com carries it now too


----------



## ItsMrGreen (Feb 11, 2012)

amazon.com


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Feb 11, 2012)

ItsMrGreen said:


> amazon.com



Lol that's the most expensive


----------



## oufinny (Feb 12, 2012)

Or you can get it here: Black Lion Research Acnedren


----------



## WantsWidth (Feb 12, 2012)

sounds like a great product


----------



## JonP (Feb 13, 2012)

it's good or not?tell me bro,thx!


----------



## brundel (Feb 13, 2012)

It is good.
It 90% cleared my acne. I say 90% because I get one here and there still but they are tiny.
I use to have HUGE cystic acne.
I couldnt wear white shirts because I would bleed through....I had to wear beanies and hats to hide the acne on my head and neck.
I couldnt shave my face because It was covered in acne.

I now have none of those issues.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Feb 16, 2012)

brundel said:


> It is good.
> It 90% cleared my acne. I say 90% because I get one here and there still but they are tiny.
> I use to have HUGE cystic acne.
> I couldnt wear white shirts because I would bleed through....I had to wear beanies and hats to hide the acne on my head and neck.
> ...


 
ewwwww


----------



## brundel (Feb 16, 2012)

Yup.
Trust me Im not the only one.
Now I still get some acne but its minimal and doesnt interfere with my life at all.


----------



## musclemeds (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm ordering some of this next week, I cannot wait to give it a try.  PCT was not very friendly to my chemical balance which caused me to have crazy acne on my back/shoulders.  Slowly starting to go away now, but still cannot rock my Golds Gym Tee at the gym.  So hopefully this helps with my issue.  

How long can you run this product?  I was thinking of stocking up on it just so I have it on hand.  I never want to experience anything like I did this last PCT.  Also how many pills are you guys taking a day?  Thanks

Musclemeds


----------



## suprfast (Feb 17, 2012)

Gonna be placing an order for this soon.


----------



## Pony (Feb 17, 2012)

Awesome, I wanna give this a try


----------



## musclemeds (Feb 18, 2012)

Just placed an order with TGB Supps, (2) Acnedren and (1) of Formeron.  Very excited to start these products.  I hope this Acnedren is as good as you guys are saying it to be!!

Musclemeds


----------



## brundel (Feb 18, 2012)

musclemeds said:


> I'm ordering some of this next week, I cannot wait to give it a try.  PCT was not very friendly to my chemical balance which caused me to have crazy acne on my back/shoulders.  Slowly starting to go away now, but still cannot rock my Golds Gym Tee at the gym.  So hopefully this helps with my issue.
> 
> How long can you run this product?  I was thinking of stocking up on it just so I have it on hand.  I never want to experience anything like I did this last PCT.  Also how many pills are you guys taking a day?  Thanks
> 
> Musclemeds



You can run it forever if you like.
The combo of ingredients are non toxic at prescribed doses.
1-3 caps is enough. I have a buddy who is 280lbs and he uses 4 caps but hes a monster. Start with 2-3 caps per day till acne clears then back off to 1-2.


----------



## brundel (Feb 18, 2012)

musclemeds said:


> Just placed an order with TGB Supps, (2) Acnedren and (1) of Formeron.  Very excited to start these products.  I hope this Acnedren is as good as you guys are saying it to be!!
> 
> Musclemeds



Youll love it bro.
Let us know how it works for you.


----------



## bdeljoose (Feb 20, 2012)

What is the main ingredient in Acnedren?


----------



## brundel (Feb 20, 2012)

There are two.
D-calcium pantothenate and L-carnitine.


----------



## ItsMrGreen (Feb 21, 2012)

brundel said:


> It is good.
> It 90% cleared my acne. I say 90% because I get one here and there still but they are tiny.
> I use to have HUGE cystic acne.
> I couldnt wear white shirts because I would bleed through....I had to wear beanies and hats to hide the acne on my head and neck.
> ...



did you get an initial breakout when you started using vit b5?


----------



## ItsMrGreen (Feb 21, 2012)

just finished my 3rd week and I've been breaking out hard but I think it's because I had so much acne that was dormant under my skin


----------



## brundel (Feb 21, 2012)

I did not really get any type of break out different from normal.

Keep in mind you can still get acne.
 the severity will be a ton less than what it would have been.

For example.
Right now.....i have a pretty big pimple on the back of my head. I had a couple little ones on my face last week. Im running over a gram of test and some eq. Normally for this dose i would be covered with cystic acne. So.....im still getting acne....its 90% less than before and less severe.

If your having a break out maybe try bumping it up to 3 caps per day.
Make sure to spread the doses out.

Also....just because your taking acnedren does not mean you can not take care of your skin.
Shower twice a day. Wash with a non bleach mild cleanser. Rosemary works well.
Make sure to change sheets and pillows twice a week.
Etc.


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 21, 2012)

ItsMrGreen said:


> just finished my 3rd week and I've been breaking out hard but I think it's because I had so much acne that was dormant under my skin



Ya it did take a bit for the deep acne to come to the surface. Once you get through that stage it will basically not let any new ones form. I had ALOT of deep painful acne on my dellts, hurt to the touch or bump into things. Now i can literally count 4 pimples thats it. There just normal pimples not the painful purple cysts. I feel for you bro but it will work just give it a little more time. Also id suggest running liver supps if your not alreaady.


----------



## brundel (Feb 21, 2012)

Itll take a while for pre existing acne to clear for sure.
A couple weeks for me.


----------



## ItsMrGreen (Feb 21, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Ya it did take a bit for the deep acne to come to the surface. Once you get through that stage it will basically not let any new ones form. I had ALOT of deep painful acne on my dellts, hurt to the touch or bump into things. Now i can literally count 4 pimples thats it. There just normal pimples not the painful purple cysts. I feel for you bro but it will work just give it a little more time. Also id suggest running liver supps if your not alreaady.



yeah I figured that. it's really drying out my skin but a couple painful cysts formed about a week after I started to take it. I take 3 caps a day and an extra 1g of pantothenic acid with each cap


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Feb 21, 2012)

brundel said:


> Itll take a while for pre existing acne to clear for sure.
> A couple weeks for me.



Going to be running a bottle my self.


----------



## musclemeds (Feb 22, 2012)

Just got my goods from TGBsupps!!!!  Cannot thank him enough for the great service, and the wonderful looking products.  TGB was great from the start, and I look forward to doing business with him for a very long time!  Thanks again, TGB!!!


----------



## brundel (Feb 23, 2012)

This is why our product works.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/2703378-post69.html


----------



## ASU87 (May 23, 2012)

looking forward to receiving my first bottle of formeron - its ETA is by saturday!  I didn't know about this product.  My acne is not severe, but could use some help.  good to know this is available!  btw, can estrogen levels above normal range affect acne as well? or is test typically the hormone responsible for acne?


----------



## Lang (May 23, 2012)

I'm on five days now and I can tell that new pimples have not formed and the existing ones are starting to heal. Dude, if this works, you need to do an infomercial on this product! 

Glad I found you guys or I wouldn't be taking my shirt off at the pool and what the sense in bodybuilding if your ashamed of look of your body. Again thanks.


----------



## Kirk B (May 23, 2012)

my girl needs some bad bros she is breaking ok out a little and she hates it you know how girl's are,   
 im ext-ream   lucky have very good skin my whole life  or have bunk gear lol  no bunk i blew up lol


----------



## brundel (May 23, 2012)

ASU87 said:


> looking forward to receiving my first bottle of formeron - its ETA is by saturday!  I didn't know about this product.  My acne is not severe, but could use some help.  good to know this is available!  btw, can estrogen levels above normal range affect acne as well? or is test typically the hormone responsible for acne?



I know some people swear the use of an AI helps their acne its the opposite for me.
The less conversion = more free test which in turn= more oil production.

Acnedren pretty much eradicates it though.


----------



## brundel (May 23, 2012)

Lang said:


> I'm on five days now and I can tell that new pimples have not formed and the existing ones are starting to heal. Dude, if this works, you need to do an infomercial on this product!
> 
> Glad I found you guys or I wouldn't be taking my shirt off at the pool and what the sense in bodybuilding if your ashamed of look of your body. Again thanks.



Im happy its working for you bro.
IM in the same boat....no acnedren....= bad acne for me.


----------



## brundel (May 23, 2012)

Kirk B said:


> my girl needs some bad bros she is breaking ok out a little and she hates it you know how girl's are,
> im ext-ream   lucky have very good skin my whole life  or have bunk gear lol  no bunk i blew up lol



It works great for women as well.
Also works great for teens...I have 2 friends whos kids are using it with great results.


----------



## pjd06 (Jul 23, 2012)

I wanted to bump this thread to see if the people taking it a few months ago have had their acne cleared up.  I am really trying to find something before Accutane and hope this can be it.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jul 23, 2012)

My 16 year old uses it and it's cleared a lot of it up-for a 16 year old! He mainly gets just your small common acne. We wash his sheets and pillow cases every 3 days and that helps a ton w/ oil control


----------



## pjd06 (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for the reply.  I am 25 now so I really am looking for a solution after all of the prescription creams and antibiotics haven't worked.  How long did it take for it to start working for him?


----------



## brundel (Jul 23, 2012)

NOt only has his acne cleared but he gained like 20lbs .....ok so the weight gain is not related.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jul 23, 2012)

pjd06 said:


> Thanks for the reply.  I am 25 now so I really am looking for a solution after all of the prescription creams and antibiotics haven't worked.  How long did it take for it to start working for him?



About 2 weeks at 3 caps a day.. maybe a week 1/2? He's pretty clear right now and he's in two-a-days in football as well. All is good with the product


----------



## walnut (Oct 23, 2012)

Accutane is horrible for you. I have eliminated straight test from my cycles, because of my breakout problems. if this stuff really works for me that would be awesome!


----------



## brundel (Oct 24, 2012)

I agree....accutane is just horrible for you. Acnedren is non toxic and works like a miracle. Im at 4 caps a day and i have pretty much no acne. Maybe one every once in a while but they are tiny....i used to just be covered with deep cystic acne...painful and ugly. In scarred from it. These days my skin is clear though and its 100% from Acnedren.


----------

